# Rhinestone / Machine compatibility



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone felt like chiming in on which rhinestones are working best for their machines?

Right now I have a crystal press and a cams machine (recent purchase). I mainly use ss10 stones. I have the precosia wheels.

I'm not really out to say who has the best prices, but I'm trying to find which stones have the least amount of "flips" needed when I am done.

I'm building a spreadsheet right now that I'll post later, but if anyone cares to chime in on anything, that would be great.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I too have a Crystal Press. I import and use my own Korean stones, but here's what I've tried:


Ioline stones - of course work well
DAS stones - work well
CSTown stones - are acceptable, I'd rate them an A- (about 2% USD)
Shine Art stones - do not work (about 40-50% USD)
JSI Sign stones - are acceptable, I'd rate them a B+ (about 3% USD)
I don't have a CAMS, so I can't help with that.


----------



## piabows27 (Dec 16, 2011)

ifusion said:


> I was wondering if anyone felt like chiming in on which rhinestones are working best for their machines?
> 
> Right now I have a crystal press and a cams machine (recent purchase). I mainly use ss10 stones. I have the precosia wheels.
> 
> ...


im looking into getting the CPII and searching for the best stones to use for it. did you ever complete your spreadsheet or find a good stone/supplier to use?


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

piabows27 said:


> im looking into getting the CPII and searching for the best stones to use for it. did you ever complete your spreadsheet or find a good stone/supplier to use?


On our CPII, we use the Ioline stones and they work very well. For 10SS stones we use the 110715 wheel (Ioline/Asian) and for the 6ss we use the 110712 (Swarovski) wheel, but we have found that fewer stones in the 6ss bowl is better. If we really fill it up we have more USD. We just barely cover the lower portion of the wheel.


----------



## twok4hd (Jan 23, 2009)

We run the Ioline stones with great results. For 10ss stones we run the 110715 (Ioline/Asian) wheel and we run the 110712 (Swarovski) wheel for the 6ss stones. We found the 6ss run better with a level that barely covers the wheel.


----------

